# interesting



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Anyone ever see this or try this?


----------



## endi (Mar 30, 2008)

uhm... why would you want to?


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

seems cruel to me, dont see the point of this


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

To answer both of your questions:
It's also cruel to take fish out of their own habitat and stick them into a small glass bowl...but we do it.

Why would we do it? Because it was part of a science class experiment...
It's not like I was saying try it at home.

I wasn't asking your opinions either...I was asking if anyone had seen this in person.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> To answer both of your questions:
> It's also cruel to take fish out of their own habitat and stick them into a small glass bowl...but we do it.
> 
> Why would we do it? Because it was part of a science class experiment...
> ...


Have you read up on cryogenics? The biggest problem with freezing a living organism is that the water content of cells burst out of their membrane when crystallized. I'm guessing this goldfish survived because it was only in liquid nitrogen for a very short amount of time, and its internal organs weren't damaged to the point of death. I don't think the goldfish came out unscathed though. It must have suffered pretty bad frost burns.

Therefore, I really don't see the scientific value of this "experiment".


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Everyone calm down...I just asked if anyone had seen it. This isn't a thread for debate


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

solarz said:


> Have you read up on cryogenics? The biggest problem with freezing a living organism is that the water content of cells burst out of their membrane when crystallized. I'm guessing this goldfish survived because it was only in liquid nitrogen for a very short amount of time, and its internal organs weren't damaged to the point of death. I don't think the goldfish came out unscathed though. It must have suffered pretty bad frost burns.
> 
> Therefore, I really don't see the scientific value of this "experiment".


It's probably more to do with the way it was frozen - in a conventional freezer, because it's only at -20c (or closer to 0 most times), water freezes very slowly, and forms large crystals which easily destroy cells.

The difference with liquid nitrogen is that it's about 10x colder at ~ -200 C. Water snap freezes, and forms extremely small crystals which are much less likely to damage cell membranes.

Although yes, it probably suffered some amount of damage - I've seen this "experiment" before but never compelled to try it. Then again, I've never had a goldfish next to liquid nitrogen.

edit: If you make ice cream with liquid nitrogen, it's really good  Because the water crystals are so small, it makes the ice cream really smooth. It's tres yummy!


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

Is this a new cure for ICK ?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes Liquid Nitro ice cream is totally good!! Also, to add to what Ameeplec was saying, Tuna is flash frozen in special freezers on fishing boats so they don't get that cell damage.

And yes this could be the absolute cure to ick!!!!


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I think it is more a cure for Goldfish infestations...

Lee


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I am not sure it really works...

It was tested with other animals and it didn't work. The GF is question I don't think was frozen solid as per the voice in the back "I think we left the other a little too long"

IMO it is a parlor trick.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

lee_d said:


> i think it is more a cure for goldfish infestations...
> 
> Lee


rofl!!!

+1


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

the poster is asking if anyone has seen this, yet doesnt want any comments on it? What would be the purpose of seing who has seen it if not wanting to start a conversation on the matter? And scientific value? They are kids!!!! 

Anyways, if it somehow did cure a deadly disease where the fish would be dying anyways without treatment, and this actually gave the fish a dying chance, then yea, it would be of extremely great value. The other value could be for euthanizing a fish "IF" it would be of low stress / pain to the fish, and better than the existing 'human" ways.


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

no.. because we don't have access to liquid nitrogen.

I just keep it in my closet....


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Lol, haven't seen it. The fish was kept in there for 10 seconds though, the first 5 seconds was just the liquid nitrogen evaporating from the warmth of the fish, then the other 5 seconds was it getting cold. Probably not fun though.

I accidentally spilled a large dewar of liquid nitrogen on myself before, it was just cold, especially the liquid nitrogen that got stuck in my pockets. I'm sure if they kept the fish in there for 20 seconds though it would've been a goner.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

splur said:


> I accidentally spilled a large dewar of liquid nitrogen on myself before, it was just cold, especially the liquid nitrogen that got stuck in my pockets. I'm sure if they kept the fish in there for 20 seconds though it would've been a goner.


Nice. I.C.I. Wiener anybody? 

It should have been completely frozen in the time it was in there.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Nice. I.C.I. Wiener anybody?
> 
> It should have been completely frozen in the time it was in there.


That would depend on the amount of liquid nitrogen in that container, which is hard to tell from all the vapors.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> Nice. I.C.I. Wiener anybody?
> 
> It should have been completely frozen in the time it was in there.


Lol, wasn't that bad. You can dip your fingers in liquid nitrogen for a couple seconds without anything happening. Probably a shock to the fish though especially for 10 seconds.

Looks like only the bottom part of the bowl had liquid nitrogen.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

When you drop an ice cube in water, it does not instantly melt. In the length of time it took for that fish to start swimming, very little of an ice cube would have thawed. That tells me that very little of the fish actually froze.

My guess is that the fish may look fine now, but most of it's skin would be dead and would likely fall off next day. I have no doubt that fish didn't last long after the camera stopped.

Lee


----------

